# Greetings from Wake Forest



## happy1892 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello,

My name is Nathaniel. I raise mantids in Wake Forest, North Carolina. I have several Pseudoharpax virescens Gambian Spotted-eye Flower mantii and one Carolina mantis.

I used to keep mantii in South Korea, Chinese mantis _Tenodera aridifolia Stoll 왕사마귀= king mantis __in Korean__, Narrow-winged Mantis Tenodera angustipennis Saussure 사마귀 mantis in Korean, Statilia maculata Thunberg 좀사마귀 small mantis __in Korean._

Sincerely, Nathaniel


----------



## lancaster1313 (Oct 14, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## gripen (Oct 14, 2011)

Welcome nice collection.


----------



## Rick (Oct 15, 2011)

Small world! I used to live in N. Raleigh right next to Wake Forest. Moved an hour East though a few years ago. Welcome.


----------



## minard734 (Oct 15, 2011)

Welcome man! I live in SC (the upstate)! I was in NC just yesterday!! A much different part, but still. Have fun here! You can learn soooo much here. I know I have.


----------



## happy1892 (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## happy1892 (Oct 15, 2011)

I tried to put a picture.


----------



## happy1892 (Oct 15, 2011)

How can I put pictures on mantidforum.net?


----------



## happy1892 (Oct 15, 2011)

?


----------



## happy1892 (Oct 15, 2011)

I know how to now.


----------



## happy1892 (Oct 15, 2011)

It does not work.


----------



## happy1892 (Oct 15, 2011)

My pictures are on my websites.

mantisbreeder.weebly.com

Insect_raiser.LiveJournal.com


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 16, 2011)

Lot of pics, hello and welcome


----------



## patrickfraser (Oct 16, 2011)

Welcome. I spent a year in Korea as a medic for the Army. Got Soju? :wacko: :surrender: :lol:


----------



## ismart (Oct 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## minard734 (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice pix.


----------



## happy1892 (Oct 18, 2011)

Here are my new websites:

http://mantisbreeder.weebly.com/

http://insect-raiser.livejournal.com/


----------



## kmsgameboy (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey there! I dont live too far from you. Maybe some of our mantids can have a play date!  Welcome to the community!


----------



## Rick (Oct 19, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> Welcome. I spent a year in Korea as a medic for the Army. Got Soju? :wacko: :surrender: :lol:


I was there as well. 2000-2001


----------



## happy1892 (Oct 19, 2011)

Dear Folks,

 Thank you all for your comments. It pleases me greatly to be part of a forum where I can share photos of mantids. 

 Patrick, you asked about Soju. I am too young to drink alcohol, age 13. My father is typing for me. He drank some soju in South Korea, but he cannot drink any alcohol now because he is in seminary and like all students there, made a promise not to imbibe alcohol during his studies. It will be a few years before he finishes. Then, he will drink wine moderately. We even planted two grape vines and hope to make our own wine in the future. Soju was too strong for him, even though it was only 20% alcohol. 

 KMSGamesBoy: Yes, you are welcome to come visit us sometime. My father's e-mail address is: [email protected] His name is the same as mine, Nathaniel Long. However, he is the third, and I am the fourth. 

 I am from South Korea, and my mother is South Korean. I have three younger brothers and one younger sister. We moved to America this year, in April. We are struggling with getting used to studying in public schools. I do fine with math and p.e., but need to keep working hard to catch up in language arts, social studies and science. 

 Thanks to all for your comments. I must go to bed now. My father took me to the entomology department today in Raleigh, after a doctor's appointment there in Raleigh. Then, we ate gyros at a Greek restaurant near NCSU campus. It was fun. There were many different kinds of people there on NCSU campus, speaking different languages, not just Spanish. I like that, seeing people from many different nationalities together in the same place. 

 Sincerely, Nathaniel


----------



## kmsgameboy (Oct 20, 2011)

happy1892 said:


> Dear Folks,
> 
> Thank you all for your comments. It pleases me greatly to be part of a forum where I can share photos of mantids.
> 
> ...


I know it can be hard to move to some place new. I have always lived in the US but was born and raised in the state of Illinois. Moving here after living up there for 21 years I felt like I needed to learn a new language among other things! :lol:


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2011)

kmsgameboy said:


> I know it can be hard to move to some place new. I have always lived in the US but was born and raised in the state of Illinois. Moving here after living up there for 21 years I felt like I needed to learn a new language among other things! :lol:


Where in IL? I am from IL as well.


----------



## kmsgameboy (Oct 20, 2011)

Rick said:


> Where in IL? I am from IL as well.


What really? Wow Rick we have a lot in common. Two bald mid-western guys living in the south and keeping mantids.  

I was born in Galesburg. I lived there the first 8 years of my life and then we moved to the nearby village of Alexis.


----------

